# Business Bay



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

Having read some negative points made about some of the apartment blocks, facilities etc. Does anyone have any advice about the Business Bay apartments?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im guessing you mean Executive Towers.

Quality is not as good as Emaar and other developments but the prices cant be beaten there.

1 bedrooms - 65,000 - 70,000
2 bedrooms - 80,000 e.t.c

they are huge apartments but the quality is ok, most apartments are still going through snagging...


----------



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

marc said:


> Im guessing you mean Executive Towers.
> 
> Quality is not as good as Emaar and other developments but the prices cant be beaten there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marc, Emaar facilities look great! I guess my question really should have been can anyone recommend a development, close to downtown and the Airport. Do you know if there is much aircraft noise at Emaar? I am currently uder the flight path at London Heathrow....never again!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

no where near the airport flight path mate - thats Mirdiff.

Downtown Burj Dubai is a great area - all Emaar Developments around there..

whats your budget?

different prices,

The Lofts and Burj views is cheaper then The Residences and Southridge... there is also Old Town and Old Town Island - low rise buildings

Have you been around the area ?


----------



## MrPhil (Feb 18, 2010)

marc said:


> no where near the airport flight path mate - thats Mirdiff.
> 
> Downtown Burj Dubai is a great area - all Emaar Developments around there..
> 
> ...


Burj Dubai yes, but didnt get the chance to see old town. I have a familiarisation trip coming up before moving permanently, so will check out the areas you mention. 

The budget is up in the air until finalised in a couple of weeks. 

This has definately pointed me in the right direction. Thanks for the advice.


----------

